
Ask HN: Self-Hosted Photo Blog? - aosaigh
I’m looking for a modern, self-hosted photo blog app that would give me a Flickr or 500px-like experience where I can post albums and tag images etc. (it doesn’t necessarily have to have any social features)<p>There was recently a great thread here on HN about self-hosted photo management apps, but I’ve found it very difficult over the years to find any good open source and self hosted blog apps for photography
======
aosaigh
I've found a few different options. The best was Koken but unfortunately it's
abandonware

[http://koken.me/](http://koken.me/)

[http://piwigo.org/](http://piwigo.org/)

[https://lychee.electerious.com/](https://lychee.electerious.com/)

[https://www.thregr.org/~wavexx/software/fgallery/](https://www.thregr.org/~wavexx/software/fgallery/)

[https://coppermine-gallery.net/](https://coppermine-gallery.net/)

[http://sigal.saimon.org/en/latest/](http://sigal.saimon.org/en/latest/)

[https://www.zenphoto.org/](https://www.zenphoto.org/)

[http://bpatrik.github.io/pigallery2/](http://bpatrik.github.io/pigallery2/)

[https://photoprism.org/](https://photoprism.org/)

------
bndw
I built a pretty simple photo blog on top of Hugo, though the layout is more
Tumblr than Flickr.

Source code: [https://github.com/bndw/len.to](https://github.com/bndw/len.to)

Website: [https://len.to](https://len.to)

------
wishinghand
If you’re capable of some PHP and CSS development, the Kirby flat file CMS
would suffice.

\- Easy to install on shared or dedicated hosting.

\- Easy to upload photos.

\- A post could be a photo or album of them.

\- If you know CSS you can easily make minimally designed pages for single
images or whole albums.

\- it’s been a while since I looked at the API, but you should be able to tag
them and then display photos by tag. Barring that, it’s very easy to do that
for individual posts

------
lwoo
The closest to the ideal I've known so far is Koken [1]. Sadly I can't see any
development or maintenance updates since 2017 and it's not open source [2].

[1] [http://koken.me/](http://koken.me/)

[2] [http://koken.me/eula.html](http://koken.me/eula.html)

~~~
aosaigh
Thanks. Unfortunately it's definitely abandoned. It looks like it was sold in
2015 to NetObjects and there's been basically no development on it since then
and no support responses or updates. Very sad as it looks like a great app. I
wish it was open-sourced

------
sangy
filiocorp.com

you can make your account on the website, create albums. And add photos from
the mobile app to the respective albums.

~~~
aosaigh
Not self-hosted and not a photo blog

